# First Time Flying with My Kindle



## chirurgeon (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess the title says my main concern.  What should I expect with the TSA and the flight attendants?  I of course, will have the wireless off. I have an Oberon cover so they might not notice it on the plane, but I will be in an aisle seat.

TIA


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can leave the Kindle in your bag when going through security, they are unlikely to ask you to remove it. 

Please remember that the Kindle does have a fragile screen, and that your Oberon, while helpful, is not going to keep it from getting cracked if something heavy gets pressed into it. My husband's Kindle screen cracked while in a bag, in its Oberon cover. When you go through security, and when you get on a plane, you will get jostled by other people, and your bag may get stuffed into tight quarters. Make sure the screen is well-protected.

Do turn it off while the plane is taking off/landing. It won't interfere with the plane's instruments, but it is the polite thing to do.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

well, I wouldn't try to hide it while you're on the plane or otherwise.  I took mine on a short flight and left it in sleep mode.  I didn't even take it out of my carry-on or out of the zipped case.  However, I read somewhere else that the x-ray machine messed up their Kindle because they didn't turn the power completely off.  Another person said that you should take it out of the case and put in through the xray machine just as you would a laptop.  On our trip next month, we plan to turn our Kindles completely off when we go through TSA and leave WN off while we are on the plane.  This is just what we will do and may not coincide with what others do or TSA regs.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> However, I read somewhere else that the x-ray machine messed up their Kindle because they didn't turn the power completely off.


While you should always do what makes you comfortable, there has not been a verified case of an x-ray machine damaging a Kindle.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

It always depends on teh flight attendant you deal with whether you have to turn it off.  Don't get me started on what a dumb rule it is in the first place...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TSA varies not only from airport to airport but even within airports.  I'd say, make sure your whispernet is turned off and you might want to turn it all the way off, not just put it to sleep.  

On the plane, let me say one thing.  DO NOT PUT IT IN YOUR SEAT POCKET!  There have been too many times when people have forgotten their kindle when they get off the plane.  Put it back in your carry-on!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I fly from Dallas to San Francisco about 5 times a year. My last trip in Nov was the only one where they specifically asked for Kindles to be turned off for take-off and landing - on the flight out.. on the return trip, different plane type, there were stickers everywhere saying it had WIFI access in flight. And they made NO mention about any sort of electronic devices being turned off except for cell phones.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Typically, the flight attendants will make an announcement to turn off all electronic devices.  They have also started stating that if it has an on & off switch to please turn it off.  According to my flight attendant friends it is because they really do want you to know where the exits are, etc.   While it may be painful to turn it off they are following airline policy and trying to take care of us.  It isn't usually very long before you can then turn it back on.

I hand carry mine in a Bobarra case within a Borsa Bella and always make sure it doesn't get quashed.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

In October I flew from Dallas to Key West with my Kindle.  I made sure the wireless was off before I went through security and didn't turn the wireless back on until we got to our hotel.  I didn't remove my Kindle from my bag when it went through security.  During take off and landing, when asked to turn off electronics, I powered down the unit all the way.  I had absolutely no issues with security or the plane.


----------



## Dr. Watson (Jul 8, 2009)

To fly with the Kindle:

1. Turn off prior to X-ray (just to be safe), keep it in your carry on and it will go through the x-ray fine.

2. At taxi and landing, put to sleep and put away -- it does not use any electricity while in sleep mode, but don't argue with the Flight Attendant if that comes up -- which it won't if you just put it away at first notice, and get it out at first notice.  

The Kindle is by far the best travel companion you can have -- unless you're flying in one those planes with the private first class suites... then I can think of others, but other than that...


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, and don't forget to make sure that everyone else on your row who is reading their Kindles on the plane knows about Kindleboards.  
On my last flight I was on a regional jet with 2 seats on each side of the aisle.  Of the four of us on my row, two of us were reading Kindles, 1 was playing on his iphone and the 4th was reading on his Kindle App on his iPhone.

Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I've flown a couple of times with it to LA and back, once TSA did ask me to take my Kindle, cell phone, and ipod out of my travel bag and send them through on their own. Once they asked what it was.... but didn't bother me bout it. Turned it off for take off and landing, and kept the wireless off the whole time.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I did quite a bit of flying this past July, both domestic and international.  I too had my Kindle 1 in it's Oberon case, so it's possible the flight attendants didn't know what it was.  I, of course, left the wireless turned off, as it sucks the battery too much to leave it on in any case, and I think it's the wireless that could possibly, remotely create a problem on take off and landing.  I was never asked by a flight attendant to turn the Kindle off, so I just kept reading.  

I DID take the Kindle out of my bag when going through security, like a laptop, but I believe I left it in sleep mode.  No problems.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I fly all the time with my Kindle.  It's actually one of the reasons I decided to get one.  regarding TSA security, I've had them ask me to take it out and run it through the xray separately once.  So I did.  Otherwise, they usually don't ask so I leave it in my bag.  

Take off and landing I sometimes put it up and sometimes continue reading - it really depends on the flight attendants and your comfort level.  ebooks are common enough now that pretty much all flight attendants recognize them and will tell you to turn it off of not.  I usually just close my cover and put it up instead of actually turning it off ... and have never been told to do otherwise.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I've flown several times with my Kindle, and I'm usually asked to remove it from my bag when going through security.  I just do so automatically now; it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## elbereth (Oct 25, 2009)

I've flown several times now, and have had NO problems.  My Kindle was in sleep mode in its case in my bag going through the X-ray, and I turn the wireless off once I get on the plane (when I turn off my phone).  I have just kept reading during taxi and takeoff and no one has given me a hard time.  
In fact, the only "problem" with flying with the Kindle has been that I hardly get any reading done on the plane, what with showing it off to my neighbors and all!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for all this information.  My husband works overseas and flying is the main reason he's getting me a kindle for Christmas (my luggage always weighs so much from all the books I bring with me!)  My next flight won't be for another couple months as I just returned, but I'll be prepared thanks to y'all!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

There was an FAA alert that came out a few years ago that said there was confirmation of a wireless device interfering with cockpit instruments.  If I get board, I might to search it out and post it.  (I am an aircraft inspector)


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

i usually take mine out for security, but i almost always have my laptop, so they just share the bin going through xray.

plus, i like to  show it off!

as others have said, keep it off (or in sleep mode) during take off & landings.
i usually get a "books are better" look from my wife at this point as she's happily reading 
a DTB while i'm waiting for the plane to reach altitude.  

and please, please don't forget to take it off the plane!

b


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

bjazman said:


> i usually get a "books are better" look from my wife at this point as she's happily reading


I usually scare the heck out of my wife by browsing thru the SkyMall catalog during takeoff and landing.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

My wife and I both have K2's and we travel extensively with them. We don't do anything special (other than turn off Whispernet) and neither of us have experienced any difficulties with TSA, x-rays, or in-flight use. We refrain from use on take-offs and landings, but otherwise, it has proven to be the most useful and pleasurable travel companion we've ever had (aside from traveling with each other).

I LOVE having bookshelves worth of books with me wherever I go. I'm never bored.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Since I normally carry a backpack with my laptop and kindle, I usually take it out and place in the bin. Whispernet is turned off. Once I get seated on the plane, I normally take it out and start reading. Depending on the book, I may put it to sleep during take off. During landings, I usually have it repacked in the backpack.

My kindle is in an Oberon cover and Borsa Bella bag.  

My daughter's screen was cracked the first time she flew. I think she sat on it  . I did receive a new one within two days and promptly puchased a 3 year Square Trade warranty. 

Our kindle have been several places: Hong Kong, Singapore, Narita (Toyoko), Frankfurt, DC, Chicago, New York, Orlando, Seattle. Detroit  to name a few. Helps that DD is a flight attendant.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Our cross country flight is less than 2 weeks away.  There sure are a lot of variations about what to do and not do for security and in flight.  Bufo just did a post on his blog about this also.  The main question I still have is whether or not to turn the K2 completely off for take off and landing and also going through security.  I would like to just leave it in sleep mode if possible.  After the recent terrorist attempt, you can believe that security will be tighter for awhile.  Seems I heard that you will not be allowed to access your carryons on some flights.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I turn mine off to go through security.  It makes me more comfortable, and I don't see any big deal about having it unavailable for a few minutes while I make sure I have all my stuff and that my husband hasn't been arrested.  

Security for sure is going to tighten up, especially on international-US flights.  We'll just have to see what shakes out.

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

According to reports today (12/27) during the hour before landing you will not be allowed access to any personal item. The thought of an hour in the air without reading material is not a happy thought.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> According to reports today (12/27) during the hour before landing you will not be allowed access to any personal item. The thought of an hour in the air without reading material is not a happy thought.


You will also not be able to leave your seat, nor can you have anything in your hands or lap.

I cannot imagine just sitting for an hour and staring into space. I may never fly again.

L


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> According to reports today (12/27) during the hour before landing you will not be allowed access to any personal item. The thought of an hour in the air without reading material is not a happy thought.


I am a flight attendant for a major US airline. Not 5 minutes ago I emailed my supervisor to ask for a clarification of this. People will really be going nuts if they have nothing to read or do the last hour. Will post when I find out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't get it.  Do the authorities believe that no one will try anything in the period BEFORE 1 hour before landing?  Wouldn't it be better to make sure no explosives or weapons get on board?

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

jgirvine said:


> I am a flight attendant for a major US airline. Not 5 minutes ago I emailed my supervisor to ask for a clarification of this. People will really be going nuts if they have nothing to read or do the last hour. Will post when I find out.


thank you - I feel sorry for you flight attendants if this is exactly like it sounds - you will be putting up with the grumpy people and the miserable kids who can't have toys or dvd's to pass the time - and imagine how much crankier everyone will be once all those little ones start crying ....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

jgirvine said:


> I am a flight attendant for a major US airline. Not 5 minutes ago I emailed my supervisor to ask for a clarification of this. People will really be going nuts if they have nothing to read or do the last hour. Will post when I find out.


Thanks for checking. I hope this is not true. I fly at least 6 times a month and I will go crazy if I can't read. I don't want to have to carry paper books and the Kindle.



chirurgeon said:


> I guess the title says my main concern. What should I expect with the TSA and the flight attendants? I of course, will have the wireless off. I have an Oberon cover so they might not notice it on the plane, but I will be in an aisle seat.TIA


As for going through security, I've never had a problem. I make sure the whispernet is off and it is in sleep mode, but don't turn it off completely. I have a purse with an outside pocket that the Kindle fits in. When I lay my purse down, I make sure that the side with the Kindle is up so that it doesn't get anything heavy laid on it. I have never been asked to remove it. I start reading the minute I get in my seat on the plane and usually have to be told to turn it off, because I don't listen to the announcements.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a reaction rule, just like the "no liquids whatsoever" after that inept guy in the UK had something flammable in a bottle.  But they relaxed it and made it more sensible once they figured out how they could.  I expect the same thing will happen here.

I won't be surprised if they keep the "in your seats" rule . . . .that's been in place for flying into and out of National since 9/11.  Or they may just make it for international flights, especially incoming, where the US TSA doesn't have any control over the initial security screening.

I expect they'll relax the "no personal items rule" to just say, no getting into or out of carryons.  .what you have when you hit the half hour or one hour mark is what you've got.  And I do understand why they're focusing on those time periods. . . .if something happens at altitude, unless it's truly major. . . .chances are there will be time for the pilots to figure out how to get the plane down safely.  But if it happens at the last minute there is less time for reaction.

I hadn't looked at the paper before going into the church this morning or I would have asked our pilot friend what he knows. . . .may do so next week if he's there. . . .lots of times he's flying.  He might not have had any info himself this morning anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/28/us/28security.html

The above New York Times article has some information. Apparently these things apply to International flights arriving in the US (which also fits what I heard on CNN), there's no mention of domestic flights. Sounds like for the last hour of these international flights, you can't get up and move around except under very controlled circumstances, and you can't have any personal items "in your lap". Whether that means no paperback books or kindles or such isn't clear. There's nothing about this at the TSA website at www.tsa.gov. Whether that's just sluggishness on their part, or trying to make things unpredictable for bad guys (as hinted at in the NY Times article) isn't clear. Could quite possibly be both of course.

In the Christmas incident, the bad guy waited till the plane was landing. CNN said he wanted to bring the plane down on US soil, presumably why he waited. But I don't see where a bad guy would be that disappointed to bring a plane down over international waters, Canada, etc., rather than US soil. So I don't really understand the limitation of the restriction to one hour before landing.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> According to reports today (12/27) during the hour before landing you will not be allowed access to any personal item. The thought of an hour in the air without reading material is not a happy thought.


My wife just said she heard on the radio that you will not be allowed to have any personal items in your lap. I'm sure that things will be up in the air for awhile. I actually feel sorry for the security folks getting so much conflicting info. It will be tough on the passengers. Hopefully, things will be more firmed up within the next 10 days.

We really appreciate those in the "know" such as flight attendants passing info on to us. MANY THANKS!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't flown anywhere for a long time so these changes are unlikely to make any difference to me.

However, if the rules actually say nothing "in your lap", I would just try to hold the kindle up in front of my face instead.

My eyesight is bad enough that I often need to do that anyway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just read through over 250+ comments at the New York Times about these new rules. My takeaway is that Homeland Security, the TSA, and the federal government are doing everything they possibly can to put the airline industry out of business....and not keep us safe at the same time.

From 1995-1999 I had a job that required a huge amount of travel, compared to how much I had traveled before. I was on a plane at least once or twice a month and even managed to get enough miles on Delta that I earned a few perks, like free upgrades to first class and so on. Now, I can't imagine traveling that much. Even a few times a year by plane is a nightmare.

L


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Dittos, Leslie.  I hate to fly now.  I used to fly a lot years ago, back in the 60's, 70's & 80's.  There actually used to be a lot more room in the coach seats and 1st class was really plush....and the flights were on time.  The guy got on the plane in Holland where it is alleged that they do not check as carefully as here.  Now they will have to use explosive sniffing dogs and not allow any flame producing items.  We already have to take off our shoes because of the guy from England.  As the terrorists get more creative, we will have to jump through more hoops.  Yes, it will get worse.  I have to fly from Sacramento to Ft. Lauderdale  I really don't want to drive there and back.  The only alternative is not to go but it is still an alternative.  There are lots of places I would like to travel to, but just the thought of flying is a damper to those desires.  

Stan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, flying there still beats walking  ....and the planes are faster, so the flights are shorter and there's no smoking on flights anymore.  Remember when you had to stop in Newfoundland to refuel on the way to and from Europe?  And we were always one row away from the smoking section.  We've driven cross country a number of times, but we'll be flying to California this year.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Apparently these things apply to International flights arriving in the US (which also fits what I heard on CNN), there's no mention of domestic flights. Sounds like for the last hour of these international flights, you can't get up and move around except under very controlled circumstances, and you can't have any personal items "in your lap". Whether that means no paperback books or kindles or such isn't clear. There's nothing about this at the TSA website at www.tsa.gov. Whether that's just sluggishness on their part, or trying to make things unpredictable for bad guys (as hinted at in the NY Times article) isn't clear. Could quite possibly be both of course.


While that specific article doesn't talk about domestic flights having the same rules, several others in the last two days have quoted passengers from domestic only routes as having been told the same thing.

I have two issues here. Like everyone else, I think the "no personal items" thing is just ludicrous. No one is going to be willing to just sit there and do nothing for an hour. And for those with health issues of varying types, the "no getting up rule" is going to prove to be a serious problem for flight attendants to enforce. Thanks, but if someone is dealing with REAL stomach issues, I'd rather they be in the lavatory than sitting next to me!

We fly in just a few days. I despise flying to begin with, but if these rules really are in effect domestically, I'm going to be crabby as hell. And I'm willing to bet the poor flight crew will be 100x crankier than I am after trying to enforce this garbage for two weeks.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> We already have to take off our shoes because of the guy from England. As the terrorists get more creative, we will have to jump through more hoops.
> 
> Stan


Well, since they caught this guy with the explosive materials in his underwear...LOL What next? This could become very embarrassing to say the least.

Gayle


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

UPDATE
I am the flight attendant that posted earlier.  Just got an email from my company that effective immediately the one hour rule has been deleted.  The memo did not address the "no personal articles in lap".  I am sure they will update the memo later today.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, jgirvine!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jgirvine said:


> UPDATE
> I am the flight attendant that posted earlier. Just got an email from my company that effective immediately the one hour rule has been deleted. The memo did not address the "no personal articles in lap". I am sure they will update the memo later today. I will keep you posted.


That's good news. Thanks for the update!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I always preferred the train to flying, it's too bad that Amtrak is so non-pro-active with all the airline problems they could be doing quite well.  I know you guys on the East coast have trains, but the rest of the country is not quite so lucky.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

jgirvine said:


> UPDATE
> I am the flight attendant that posted earlier. Just got an email from my company that effective immediately the one hour rule has been deleted. The memo did not address the "no personal articles in lap". I am sure they will update the memo later today. I will keep you posted.


Ditto thanks from us. We are flying on the 9th. Maybe the rules will be firmly in place by then. We can all say a prayer for our flight attendants since the "stuff" will be flowing down on them from both directions. Hopefully something can be worked out so that we can read. If not we are seriously thinking of cancelling our trip. Thankfully, we have trip cancellation insurance.

Betsy: We, too, are glad for the non-smoking now. My wife has asthma. We stopped cruises for a number of years, but are trying again since some non-smoking rules are now in place.

Stan


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My parents are flying today from DFW to Fresno, CA.  If I remember, I'll ask them tonight if there were any additional restrictions during flight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Hopefully something can be worked out so that we can read. If not we are seriously thinking of cancelling our trip. Thankfully, we have trip cancellation insurance.


In that case, you might want to consider checking the policy. I would be a bit surprised if they paid because you canceled because you, essentially, found the security restrictions too tight.

But, with luck, it won't even be an issue!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In that case, you might want to consider checking the policy. I would be a bit surprised if they paid because you canceled because you, essentially, found the security restrictions too tight.
> 
> But, with luck, it won't even be an issue!


You've got a good point there.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't flown for awhile.. and maybe I'll only fly Jet Blue or other airlines with the satellite feeds/personal screens.. at least that could help pass the time if they do enforce a "no personal items" rule.  But not being able to read.. ACK!  And some people would freak without their games or ipods.  And some count on that time to work using their laptops.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I just heard that they are going to try for some randomness and have different rules at different times for different airports in attempts to thwart terrorists.  Will we see the time when no luggage including carryons is the policy?  Some folks are already shipping their luggage in advance now.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

With what little information is available it's impossible to say, but if they really say "no personal items *in your lap*," a Kindle, DTB, or iPod would not qualify so long as they were "*in your hands*."

I expect this to be cleared up with official TSA rules before long; I seriously doubt the use of a book or small electronic device will be denied.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Just spoke with mom and dad.  Dad's bag was searched at the airport, but other than that, there were no differences.  They said that they were allowed to get out of their seats the whole flight and could hold books, jackets or anything else they wanted.

Supposedly, the TSA has announced that they are leaving those things to the discretion of the pilots/crew at this point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Everything we know or don't know at this point is hearsay or anecdotal.  I'm not sure anything definitive has been announced yet.  I'm going to wait to panic about flying next month.  

Betsy


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I flew from Heathrow to SFO yesterday. The stay in your seat for 1 hour before landing was strictly enforced. No personal items on your lap was the same as always, you can't hold your purse on your lap, you can't have a pillow on your lap the rule that is there but generally not enforced. No one was asked to put away books and no one asked me to put away my Kindle and I read until we landed. That may be because no one really knew what my Kindle was. I got some strange looks but no one asked.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

No point in panicking now, but forewarned is forearmed  (Oops!  That's not the word to use).  Actually, I think that dtb's would be allowed if checked by the TSA--they can see what's inside.  I'm certainly not adverse to reading one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But that's the point. There's not enough good information at this point to be forewarned with....if I were flying in the next couple days I would arrive way early, take as little as possible on board with me and listen to the crew on the plane.


Spoiler



And leave the underwire bra at home.



Betsy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I just talked to my DH, who is a pilot for a regional airline.  He's noticed a marginal increase in security at the airports he's been to on his most recent trip, namely, more policepeople walking around in the terminals.  His conclusion is the differing rules, i.e. sitting for the last hour with/without personal items, are because the various airlines are making the decisions to increase security as they see necessary.

Before you travel, you could call and find out about the airline's current policies.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But that's the point. There's not enough good information at this point to be forewarned with....if I were flying in the next couple days I would arrive way early, take as little as possible on board with me and listen to the crew on the plane.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I saw some travel commentator on FNC last night. One suggestion he had is to put all of your cell phone, change, keys, etc. in a ziplock before you get to the xray machine so you don't have to take time to empty your pockets and also it's easier to pickup on the other side. He said he doesn't take a carryon though. Of course, as my wife points out, women can just put everything in their purses. We leave 1 week from Friday and are keeping our fingers crossed. Oh, I forgot to mention that I bought a belt with a plastic buckle so I don't have to take my belt off everytime now. I also bought some moccasin/deck shoes that I can slip on and off without having to tie shoes. The belt did cost $35 though. Ouch!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Of course, as my wife points out, women can just put everything in their purses.


Which does NOT mean their husbands can put all their junk in as well. . . . carry your own bag! 

(my husband does take his own bag with plenty of his woodworking magazines to browse.)


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Not to worry, Ann.  I would not think of putting my stuff in SWMBO's purse--I want to be able to find it again. 

I'm a woodworking, too, but I would rather read novels on my Kindle.

Stan


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

A couple magazines are nice to have for that time when the flight attendants ask that electronic items be turned off (shortly after takeoff and before landing). My husband carries some model railroading magazines for that purpose. I carry paper for folding origami.   

I now put any foil paper in my checked luggage as it can cause problems when scanned. There were problems when returning from an origami convention in Vancouver, BC two years ago and I had a package of foil paper and a small cube of paper with foil sheets alternating with paper sheets in my purse.  It was good that I had folded some Phoenix cranes (design by Charles Esseltine) and still had some with me.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I know what you mean about foil.  I had a packet of metamucil wafers in my pocket once that I had forgotten to put in the tray.  Lucky for me the TSA folks were nice ones.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I know what you mean about foil. I had a packet of metamucil wafers in my pocket once that I had forgotten to put in the tray. Lucky for me the TSA folks were nice ones.


You reminded me of the time I had Altoids in my purse. Nice metal box not nice for TSA.  However the TSA folks were nice.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> I saw some travel commentator on FNC last night. One suggestion he had is to put all of your cell phone, change, keys, etc. in a ziplock before you get to the xray machine so you don't have to take time to empty your pockets and also it's easier to pickup on the other side.


I've been flying for years wearing a SCOTTeVEST. 31 Pockets in a lightweight spring/fall jacket. About the only thing I needed my carry on for was the LCD projector and full-sized laptop--everything else fit in my jacket. I just leave everything in the jacket and run the whole thing thru x-ray. I've never once had it questioned.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> According to reports today (12/27) during the hour before landing you will not be allowed access to any personal item.


*Any* personal item, even a paper book or newspaper? Guess before one hour it's ok to put a personal bomb on a lap . And if I'll hold the book in my hands, not on a lap, then what? Totally doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I picked up a friend at the airport today (Orange County, CA/John Wayne/SNA)..  she came from Las Vegas on Southwest, but it seemed like the fight originated in Florida.

Anyway when they took off they were told to turn off ALL electronic devices and that they would be told when it was okay to use them, but after awhile, the pilot came on and said they would not be able to use any devices for the entire flight.

She saw people with books and I think they didn't have to stay in their seats, but it was a pretty short flight anyway.

I've have been an unhappy camper not being able to use my Kindle but I often do pick up a magazine or two before a flight.

Oh and the website for John Wayne did mention that you are no longer allowed to carry a snow globe on the plane.. snow globes must be in the checked in luggage.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Flew yesterday-- no differences in any security behavior.  Domestic flight.  I did hear that international flights into the US will be the target of the bulk of security changes.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jaylynn,  That's great news for us.  I think that I'm going to take 1 dtb just in case.

Stan


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll admit that this is only indirectly relevant to the topic, but if you were following this topic, this blog might be of interest to you:

http://www.timgrey.com/blog/2010/what-a-way-to-start-the-year/

Tim Grey was caught in Newark airport when all flights were delayed and even boarded passengers were forced to go through security again after an unidentified man snuck in through the exit from the security area. What a mess!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't wait till I have to get on my next International flight in February  

I can't imagine not being able to have any of my personal items the last hour  

Better safe than sorry but what a mess


----------

